# Puppies!



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

The mother is our Maremma, Sophie, and it is her first litter. She had eight split perfectly in half, 4 female/ 4 males

The father is our Komondor, Nikko, who lives out with the sheep, lambs, and bottle goat kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cute! You will have to post pictures as they grow!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww! They're darling! Congrats!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

*squishes* Look at the pretty puppies!! Congrats!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww, you can already see all the fur from the Komondor..... cute!!!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're soo cuuttteee!!! *faints and dies*  Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness....how cute! Congrats, they are just precious.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Puuuppppiiiiessss!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Are you selling them? Would you ship? They are awesome!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!! absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, we are selling them and we would consider shipping at your expense.

I'll post a sale page in a little bit.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

alpine_fan said:


> Yes, we are selling them and we would consider shipping at your expense.
> 
> I'll post a sale page in a little bit.


I'll be watchin 4 it  Another "Please honey can we spend......... convo is looming ahead


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I hit post on the for sale forum and it closed down 

Now I have to retype it all 

Here's puppy pic update 

I'll repost it tomorrow.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! What a good momma dog! Those pups are adorable! You should have no trouble finding good homes for them!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm going to post this here for now...I can't seem to post in the classified section....

4 males for sale at $200 a piece
2 females for sale at $250 a piece
We are keeping 2 females, one for guarding and the other is being kept because she is so small...
The runt may be sold eventually, but not any time soon.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Can you tell me which Airport you would use to ship?? I need to get an estimate on shipping b4 I can convince the hubby!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe it has to be from the Minneapolis/ St. Paul airport. I'll check and let you know later today.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Puppies are growing great...getting lots of extra milk now

All of our excess goat milk goes to the puppies, we don't keep much for ourselves anymore.

Tiny (the runt) is growing well, but can't compare to the other pups who are double her size.


----------



## sunfiregoats (Jul 4, 2013)

agreed, are you selling and would you ship? I've been desperately looking for these kinds of dogs at a reasonable price to protect my babies!


----------



## sunfiregoats (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you going to sell tiny? She's so adorable! I'd rather do ground shipping if I can find a company if that's okay  Are there any left?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Very cute! My girl normally has 10-13 pups each litter, she's a cattle dog.
Haha, tiny is a 1/4 of the size of some if those monster puppies  I have a runt in every litter too, just how it is


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

We have one left for sure and tiny (now known as Sammy) 
The one left is the hot pink collared girl.
Both have grown quite a bit.
We will ship, but only if the buyer pays.
I can post a picture of them tomorrow.


----------



## sunfiregoats (Jul 4, 2013)

okay cool  how much are you asking on an individual basis for each of them?


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

We are asking $200

Currently Sammy has an appointment with the vet to be spayed and be up dated on her shots.
Se goes in on Monday.


----------

